# B&W fine art digital prints (choosing printer and paper)



## Samriel (Jan 13, 2009)

I posted this in the equipment forum, but didn't get any replies, so I decided to try my luck here. Here's the original post:



			
				Samriel said:
			
		

> I've been doing photography for about a year now, mostly digital, but also a bit of film photography recently. I've been printing (digital) mostly in standard photo shops, rarely in professional labs. While this has been quite cost efficient, recently I've found that the results, especially with B&W prints, are less then satisfactory in the standard shops, and that the professional labs costs too much in the long run. I tried using my EPSON RX700 after some calibration (both monitor and printer), but the results were also not what I had in mind, so I did some research about printers and papers, and got intrigued by the possibilities of trying printing on a "proper" printer with some fine art paper.
> 
> At the moment I'm looking at the following three printers:
> 
> ...



After going around some shops and reading a bit more on the net, I'm tending towards the Epson at the moment. Also, Hahnemühle papers don't seem to be as expensive as I thought - because of the currently strong Japanese Yen, it actually seems that Hahnemühle papers are even a bit cheaper around here that those of Canon and Epson. Any input concerning the Hahnemühle papers (especially the different types) would also be highly appreciated.

Thanks upfront.


----------



## GTK (Jun 19, 2009)

Samriel said:


> I posted this in the equipment forum, but didn't
> At the moment I'm looking at the following three printers:
> 
> 
> ...




Which printer did you deside on, and how have your results been?  I'm looking to make the same decision now, though with the choice of the Pro5500 Mark II instead of the original model.

Thanks,
-Kevin


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 19, 2009)

He for some good info on printing info. Check out my website. I have a detailed list of the papers and printers used for each type of print. 
Sachphotography Printing information for Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company
I have had some very good results with the selections made. 
Somerset Velvet is my paper of choice. Printed on an Epson 9800. 

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 19, 2009)

I print the following Hahnemühle papers

Hahnemühle Photo Rag 100% cotton 308 GSM = a good all around paper
Hahnemühle Bamboo 290 GSM = a paper that amplifies warm tones.
Hahnemühle German Etch 100% cotton 330 GSM = very good for darker-lowkey- or anything with a fair amount of solid black. 

Hope this helps what you are looking for. Check out my site for more information.

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## ann (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the 9180 and am happy with it as a whole, but when it comes to black and white it stills doesn't please me. (i have been doing traditional silver printing for over 60 years, so i am very picky).

I saw a demo the other day of the new epson 7900 which is jaw dropping to say the least, but not in the price range of the printers you mentioned.

With a lot of reasearch and discuss with my vendor i did get an epson 3800 which is using the same ink as the larger printers and is terrific for black and white. It is a tad bit less than say the 7800 but still amazing. 

When trying to decide about the 3800 , i did look at the 2880, which is also using the same ink set. I did not test this printer, but trust my dealer when was told it is basically the same driver, but a larger printer, and in the long run a better buy as the ink carts are larger and so the price per print will be less.

So far i am very pleased with the test prints, but need to do some icc profiling , etc. to get the most out of the printer and into the photos.


----------



## vander230 (Feb 3, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]As I know that photographic prints matter when you are making a professional painting or snapping a picture. Whenever I start making a picture then first I check for the prints which I am using.

[/FONT]photographic prints​


----------



## ann (Feb 3, 2011)

HUH!


----------



## Zrock (Feb 4, 2011)

if you have a staples close by drop in and check them out. Our local staples was blowing out the canon model you have listed for $199 if i didnt have 2 printers already i would have snapped it up


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2011)

Check the date the thread was started.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## hyperdash (Jan 25, 2012)

vander230 said:


> [FONT=&amp]As I know that photographic prints matter when you are making a professional painting or snapping a picture. Whenever I start making a picture then first I check for the prints which I am using.
> 
> [/FONT]photographic print cartridges​


hahaha,just got lol for Ccericola's reply.. and how could you check the prints that you are using???

print cartridges


----------

